# First show packing list- need lots of help



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Here goes...

#Horse (very improtant!!!)
#Trucking boots/bandages
#hoof polish
#grooming kit
#harness
#cart
#show bridle
#water
#haynet/hay
#buckets
#hard feed (if normally fed)
#show sheen
#Your clothes and spares
#lunch
#halters
#baling twine

Anything else?????????????? I think that is all.


----------



## RunJumpRide (Sep 29, 2011)

Ohhh yeah minis!
Off topic but the pony in your avatar picture looks identical to my pony Cocoa. She's a Shetland pony... :lol:
Anyway, the list...
Besides the obvious, here's little stuff I always always always bring to show my Shetlands.

HAIRSPRAY. Not for you, for your pony! 
Hair gel.
Rubber bands
Many brushes (dandy, curries, body, face, hoof, etc)
Hoof polish.
Hoof pickS. you're probably going to misplace one, so bring 2 or 3.
baby oil or showsheen. I prefer showsheen because it's easier to use.
Lots of rags and cloths.
Towels
Stuff to bathe them (including a hose if there's not one at the show grounds)
A show halter.
A stable halter so you don't get the show halter dirty.
A few lead ropes.
Some treats.
A fly sheet or something to keep your horse clean between classes.
Fly spray
A sponge or two
Water
Buckets
Whatever else you thing of!


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

On the greenhawk website they have a whole bunch of check lists, there is a link for them at the bottom on the pages.


----------



## GoAppendix (Mar 22, 2012)

Don't forget any required paperwork (coggins, etc.)


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

First aid kit for you and the horse! electrolites (appledex) its great for stressful situations like showing. 

Good Luck have fun be safe!
TRR


----------

